# my book of my farm now on Amazon



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

well usually I'm on here with quilts or soap or books but today I just wanted to let you all know that the publisher has placed my book (about my farm and trying to balance the simple life with technology during my husband's illness and death) on Amazon. So here's a link if you are interested: (this is NOT a self published book)

http://www.amazon.com/Simple-Times-Old-Field-Farm/dp/1936533375/


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Just fantastic that you have accomplished with everything that has happened in your life in the last year or two. Congratulations.


----------



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Is it going to be offered on Kindle version? If so how long - I know I do want either a Kindle or hard copy of it.


----------



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

here is the link to the Kindle version. I just like the hard copy one better because it makes the photos and things look so much better. Also the hard copy is on acid-free paper so it should last a long long time! Here's the Kindle link:
www.amazon.com/Simple-Times-Field-Farm-ebook/dp/B00EFIO4WI/


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks - got the Kindle version, for now. I expect to get a hard copy on pay day.

One reason for the kindle is that Mom has a paperwhite and it's good as she has Parkinson Disease and heavy books and normal print are hard on her. She loves stories such as yours. And so I buy, on my account - her kindle is part of my account, and we both get to read it.

Looking forward to reading your story.

Angie


----------



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

Thank u so much Angie! I hope your mama enjoys it (and that you do too!!!)


----------



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

thank u all for the sweet messages AND for buying the book in either form! I'd LOVE to sell as many as possible the first few days to encourage the publisher because he has worked so hard on this!!! Even though I'm not an "unknown" writer, I was an "unknown author."  (and I remind this was NOT a self-published book....I'm just helping with the publicity because, after all, it is MY book


----------



## AdventurousOne (Jul 6, 2013)

Congratulations!! I think I'll get this and send it to you to sign.


----------



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

I'll be glad to autograph any copies!


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

Awesome looking book, I just added it to my wish list for pay day


----------



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

Thank u all so much! Please add a review to Amazon if you have the time!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

ladybug said:


> Awesome looking book, I just added it to my wish list for pay day


Me, too!

I read some of it in the preview, and am now looking forward to next week when I can order it.


----------



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

thank u so much!!!!!


----------



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

thank u all so much for the sweet messages!!!!


----------



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

Just wanted to thank u all again who have bought my book thus far! It's still for sell on Amazon in both the paperback and Kindle versions! The sale of this book is really helping me on my farm so if you need a special one-of-a-kind Christmas gift for someone, please order  There are links directly to Amazon for both versions of the book in the messages above!


----------



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

Martha, thanks for the great Amazon review!!!!!! You don't know how much that helps!


----------

